# New born cats for adoption



## icefish (Oct 15, 2014)

Dear all,

I have five cats in my apartment, three yellow and two black, I am wandering someone can adopt them. Thank you so much.









please contact me

:thumbsup::lol:


----------



## Aubrie30 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi and welcome to the forum 

We need a few more details...

How old are they? Why are you rehoming them? Where are you based?

Just a precaution, probably not a good idea to put your personal email on a public forum.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Aubrie30 said:


> > probably not a good idea to put your personal email on a public forum.
> 
> 
> Icefish, I agree with Aubrie. I recommend you edit your post and remove your email address for the sake of your privacy.


----------

